# Gebäudeautomation mit Wago oder EIB



## Speedtriple (21 März 2011)

Xhome ist eine neue Software zur Gebäudeautomation auf dem Markt. Xhome kann über Modbus mit  z.B. Wago SPS kommunizieren (Speziell Wago, da die Symbolikdatei Importiert werden kann). Desweiteren  hat Xhome einen Iphone/Ipad Client. Xhome ist auch plattformunabhängig. Läuft somit auch unter Mac,Windows und Linux. 

Weitere Infos unter www.Xsolution.de


----------



## Mobi (22 März 2011)

Wie siehts aus mit Phoenix SPS per Modbus?


----------



## Speedtriple (22 März 2011)

Sollte auch gehen. Jedoch muss dann jeder Datenpunkt manuell im Server angelegt werden. Ist dann ein bisschen mehr Arbeit beim Konfigurieren.

z.B. ein Dimmer hat 4 Modbusregister.

1: Lichtstatus
2: Licht schalten
3. Dimmwert status
4. Dimmwert setzen


----------



## Wu Fu (22 März 2011)

Sieht Interessant aus.
Gibts irgendwo eine Demo oder noch ein paar Screenshots.
Wie der Editor aufgebaut ist würde mich auch interessieren.
Und das wichtigste, wie sieht das Ganze preislich aus?


----------



## 4nD1 (22 März 2011)

Wu Fu schrieb:


> Sieht Interessant aus.
> Gibts irgendwo eine Demo oder noch ein paar Screenshots.
> Wie der Editor aufgebaut ist würde mich auch interessieren.
> Und das wichtigste, wie sieht das Ganze preislich aus?


 
Ne Demo wäre schon net schlecht


----------



## Speedtriple (22 März 2011)

Preislich liegt die Software bei 750€.


----------



## Speedtriple (22 März 2011)

Anbei ein Demo Client (Server nicht inbegriffen). 

Die Datei ist nicht gezippt. Es ist eine .air Datei. Einfach das .zip entfernen.

Es wird von Adobe Air benötigt das muss vorher installiert sein.  http://get.adobe.com/de/air/


----------

